# Hello Everyone



## mbraun3 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey! i'm new to this forum so just thought i would introduce myself... i used to ride horses when i was in he 7th or 8th grade... i'm now in college... i just switch my career to follow the dream i've had since i was a child... i feel like an idiot or not doing it in the beginning but it doesnt matter anymore... My dream is to open a business with two parts (that have nothing to do with each other lol!) the first part is a pet shop for reptiles only because i'm in love with them... i will be the breeder so there is not middle man which makes things cheaper for customers... the second part is to own a stable for people to board their horses... i also want to eventually own Arabians and breed them as well... i would love to do more than just board up horses... but i cant think of anything that i could do... so i am here to learn from knowledgeable people and maybe this will help me decide what else i would like to do other than breed and board... So bare with me for the first couple of months when i ask a bunch of quesions... i do catch on kinda fast though... 

THANKS SO MUCH!
Melissa


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## mbraun3 (Jul 8, 2008)

well thanks! i was wondering if i was going to get a reply... lol i was tired of signing up for inactive forums...

Melissa


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

this one certainly isnt inactive  we usually have around 150 or so people through every day  just depends on what time zone you are in and if you are on at the same time as other people  to most things you will get a pretty quick reply 

enjoy the forum


----------



## mbraun3 (Jul 8, 2008)

awesome! i love active forums! thanks!

Melissa


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome Melissa  Don't feel bad about switching career plans. Feel free to ask anything no matter how silly you may think it is :wink:


----------



## mbraun3 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks! i'm actually really excited about switching career plans... i'm just not sure if i can make a living off of what i want to do... thats why i decided to come here and get some ideas... i dont care about being a billionaire or anything absurd like that.... i just want to be happy but if i cant make enough money to raise myself on then i'm going to have to figure something else out... :/ yall dont have to worry about the reptile part of my career plan... lol i know ALOT of people who just do that and nothing else and make a living off of it... i'm just wondering if the Equine side of my career plan will work out? i'm very open for opinions and suggestions... actually i'm begging for them! LOL!

Melissa


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## Mariel (Jul 8, 2008)

well the good thing is that you do have the reptiles to fall back on...and your taking business mng,..so that helps...alot of places here go under bc the owner does not have any business sence...and you are getting that!!


----------



## mbraun3 (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks Mariel... its very helpful to know why people go under... i definitely dont want that happening to me...

Melissa


----------



## Mariel (Jul 8, 2008)

well i use to work for a lady whos business went under...she had no set hours...she was always late...high prices...and bad location...so just try to consider some of that when you are planning you business!


----------



## mbraun3 (Jul 8, 2008)

i was thinking most people who need their horses boarded are the people who live in any place BUT the country... so i would put the businss somewhere in town... i dont plan on jacking the prices way up but i am worried hat people will just order out of magazines and online and i'll be left with a shop full of "emergency" supplies... i'm never late and i'll proabably have better hours other than 8-5... maybe 8-8 or something like that... alot of people probably need me to be open later... i'm never late... i have no reasons to be late... lol never have... i'm a morning person so i cant sleep in... (tried it before lol) the location of the stable might be bad for the reptile part but i have a backup plan for that... most of my customers will probably be from all over the country anyway...

Melissa


----------



## Mariel (Jul 8, 2008)

you could do the reptile part both online and have a store...that way people from all over the country could buy from you!!


----------



## mbraun3 (Jul 8, 2008)

lol, did i not say that right... lol thats what i meant... i'm already doing the online part (getting started anyways) joined a forum and found a reliable classifieds website and customers who are already interested... my first breeding season is in 2010! (starting off with boas and then will gradually start breeding more reptiles once i learn to care for them properly) cant wait! technically my business will start then and as time goes on i'll be building it up and adding too it... cant wait to get into the equine part of the business!!! 

Melissa


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I went to a business consultant meeting once. He said something that really stuck with me. Any business that is only open from 8-5 is catering to the unemployed, and they can't afford to buy. Just thought I'd throw that out there :lol:


----------



## Mariel (Jul 8, 2008)

it sounds like you have everything falling into place for you!! i would be very excitted!!!!!!!


----------

